# Ironfist Movie



## fist of fury (Mar 27, 2002)

So is anybody else looking forward to this movie? or am I the only geek excited about it.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is in it??? I must be really out of the loop! LOL  Tell us more about it please, Fist of Fury!


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 27, 2002)

Ray Park is supposed be iron fist. Here's the website with the info

http://www.upcomingmovies.com/ironfist.html


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 27, 2002)

But what of Luke Cage?

What of Luke Caaaaage?!!!

Cthulhu
@ work and going mad


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *But what of Luke Cage? *



Is Mr. T available?

See also this link:
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0202406


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 27, 2002)

Somehow (And I really do not know how) my youngest son saw this film about 3 months ago. He called me from Calif. to let me know how much he liked it.
I didn't know it was being shown in the U.S. at the time.
Still have not seen it offered in any theaters yet.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 28, 2002)

I mentioned this Iron Fist movie to my Hubby and he got all excited about it.  Apparently it was one of his favorite comics in the 'old days' and he had not heard that they were making a movie out of it.  Personally, I just wanna get an eyeful of Ray Park!  LOL


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Somehow (And I really do not know how) my youngest son saw this film about 3 months ago. He called me from Calif. to let me know how much he liked it.
> I didn't know it was being shown in the U.S. at the time.
> Still have not seen it offered in any theaters yet. *



I don't think they've even started filming it yet.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 28, 2002)

As usual I 'm wrong. Just talked to my youngest he said I mixed up the names He had seen Iron Monkey
Now that I have cleared that up I will say that I hope they do a top notch job on Iron Fist I'll go see it
 can I blame this mistake on oldtimers syndrom?
Shadow


----------

